# Roasted Anaheim Pintos & Sausage with Smoked Bacon-Serrano Cornbread



## jw (Oct 16, 2021)

Got a cookin' bug today and decided to try something _slightly _nuanced from my usual, so I made some Roasted Aneheim Green Chile Pinto Beans & Sausage with a batch of Smoked Bacon-Serrano Cornbread. Here are some pictures for you hipsters:

Smoked Cornbread: I have been limited to a gas grill while in the dreaded city, so I used a pellet tube for the smoke.




Sauteed some smoked sausage & onion to add to the bean concoction:




Here are the beans in final form before consumption (I roasted chiles, pureed them, and added the sausage & onions, along with some diced tomatoes and lots of delicious seasonings like smoked paprika, cumin, salt, black pepper & garlic powder):




Here's my supper plate, Blessed be the Lord for His kind provision:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Irenaeus (Oct 16, 2021)

Where's my invite, sir?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jw (Oct 16, 2021)

Irenaeus said:


> Where's my invite, sir?


Desantis blocked it, because Abbott has been trying to mimic him (though not quite attaining the same satisfactory amount of good governance). Be here by 8 pm. I'm typically at slumber by 9pm.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 16, 2021)

That looks SO good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 16, 2021)

I feel completely outclassed, Josh. I had canned beans and beef hotdogs for lunch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jw (Oct 16, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> I feel completely outclassed, Josh. I had canned beans and beef hotdogs for lunch.


Ain't a competition, and the frequency ain't often for me.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 16, 2021)

Where is the “drooling” reaction?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Oct 16, 2021)

Taylor said:


> Where is the “drooling” reaction?

Reactions: Amen 1


----------

